# 18 of the Most Outrageously Expensive Dishes and Drinks Around the World



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2015)

"Sure, you can go to Masa and drop $1,160 on dinner for two, but why stop there when you can order a frittata, pizza, or ice cream sundae for nearly that much each? Or, even better, why not just go all in by burning through $3.95 million on a strawberry dessert? Restaurants from New York and Las Vegas to Sri Lanka and beyond compete to create the world's most outrageously expensive dishes — some certified, some not, but certainly all over-the-top. Some use gold leaf and foie gras to jack up the prices, while others go for pricey cuts of meat or rare wines to accompany. Plus, of course, there are the diamond engagement specials".
http://www.eater.com/2013/1/29/6488...eously-expensive-dishes-and-drinks-around-the


[h=4]Kai Mayfair, London — $170 Buddha Jumps Over the Wall soup[/h]


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2015)

Holy Guacamole!

I would like the caviar pizza, the strawberry dessert and the $8,633.00 cocktail... and make it snappy!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

This should be required reading for the starving populations of the world ...


----------



## oakapple (Feb 13, 2015)

and talking of eating........ looking at your new pic Phil, it would seem you have put a little weight on?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

oakapple said:


> and talking of eating........ looking at your new pic Phil, it would seem you have put a little weight on?



Well, I have a lot of admirers, and this time of year they send me boxes upon boxes of chocolates ...


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like you've had an arrow escape Phil!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Looks like you've had an arrow escape Phil!



I bow to your observational skills!


----------

